# Is my ticket valid?



## Guest (Nov 11, 2008)

If anyone could help me I would appreciate it. I was issued a ticket in court code 65 (does anyone know what county this is and if so the traffic court telephone number), however who officer who issued the ticket failed to write the date of the offense. Does this make the ticket not valid because it was not properly filled out? Thanks for the help.


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Another NOOB with a dumb question


----------



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

did the officer have his or her hat on?


----------



## Guest (Nov 11, 2008)

Look I asked a question. If you see yourself as being to good to answer my question then don't. I didn't give you any grief no need to give me any.


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

123 said:


> Look I asked a question. If you see yourself as being to good to answer my question then don't. I didn't give you any grief no need to give me any.


A-hole attitude guess what just happened OOOPs


----------



## Guest (Nov 11, 2008)

It never ceases to amaze me when people are shocked that cops don't jump at the opportunity to make another cop's job more difficult.


----------



## BPD110 (Jan 14, 2006)

123 said:


> Look I asked a question. If you see yourself as being to good to answer my question then don't. I didn't give you any grief no need to give me any.


Why don't you take responsiblity for your actions instead of trying to find a loophole to get out it :FM:


----------



## Crvtte65 (May 19, 2002)

RodneyFarva said:


> did the officer have his or her hat on?


With that attitude he gave you I would say yes he did, otherwise he wouldn't have to ask about another way to get it tossed, cause no hat is automatic!


----------



## Pats2009 (Aug 24, 2007)

I remember the days when I failed to write down the date on an exam. Good thing those exams didn't count.......


----------



## Foxy85 (Mar 29, 2006)

Welcome to the Second District Court of Southern Worcester County!

Means you were cited in Sutton, Northbridge, Douglas, Uxbridge, Blackstone, or Millville by either the muni's or a trooper. See you in court.

The Clerk Magistrate is very lenient in Uxbridge Court when it comes to an officer who doesn't properly fill out their citations....Its a definite win for you.


----------



## Kem25 (Aug 7, 2007)

On a side not I have forgotten to fill blocks on a citation and handed the offender their copy. Once I realized it I just changed the other copies and passed it in as normal...I figure as long as the name and AMOUNT DUE is correct your all set!


----------



## robodope (Aug 31, 2003)

Groundhog Day!!!


----------



## Irish Wampanoag (Apr 6, 2003)

123 said:


> If anyone could help me I would appreciate it. I was issued a ticket in court code 65 (does anyone know what county this is and if so the traffic court telephone number), however who officer who issued the ticket failed to write the date of the offense. Does this make the ticket not valid because it was not properly filled out? Thanks for the help.


Ya it's not valid just forget about it. If he did'nt fill it out right its just a warning no action on your part. Your all set!


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

Irish Wampanoag said:


> Ya it's not valid just forget about it. If he did'nt fill it out right its just a warning no action on your part. Your all set!


:L::L::L::L:


----------



## Nuke_TRT (Feb 10, 2008)

Under the new Duval plan, your appeal was processed and you were found guilty. Please remit to the Commonwealth a check for the amount of your fine as well as a $200 "Save the Commonwealth" Surcharge. An additional Flagman Fee may be waved.


----------



## Hatt (Jan 22, 2008)

kwflatbed said:


> Another NOOB with a dumb question


At first i got angry that you banned him, then I thought about it a little bit.

I can understand why thats a bad question to ask here (and especially bad with the attitude he had), he should have had some common sense and kept his mouth shut. He was obviously going to appeal it anyway and would find out, so he just wanted to rub it in your faces. Kind of a stupid thing to do, you guys have real questions in this subforum that actually help people that are trying to understand real issues, not just "OHHH CAN I BEAT THE COPS OUT OF A TICKET EVEN THOUGH I WAS GUILTY OF BEING RECKLESS??!?"

Good call bro.


----------



## SinePari (Aug 15, 2004)

At a judge's appeal I had Mr. 100 mph say I didn't write down the date or time and the judge said, "The roadways are open 24/7. Do you have anything else to add?"


----------



## Irish Wampanoag (Apr 6, 2003)

SinePari said:


> At a judge's appeal I had Mr. 100 mph say I didn't write down the date or time and the judge said, "The roadways are open 24/7. Do you have anything else to add?"


 inch: lol

I remember going into Charlestown District Court for a ch 90 89/9 stop sign violation appeal.
The Asian guy who I cited brought into court weather reports from the national weather advisory as well as a map of the road where the stop sign was positioned, photos and all (to the back drop of the west.) The guy who I couldn't even remember citing claimed the sun was in the back round (sunset) and he could,nt see the stop sign do to sun blindness.. The Judge Sullivan turn to me and ask was this guy rude to you in any way. I told the judge I dont even remember him but if he was I probably would remember him. I figured if I continued with the case the guy bring out NASA weather and suns positioning reports.


----------



## WaterPistola (Nov 4, 2007)

I like how the guy came here to ask where court code 65 would be...like he couldn't find that elsewhere online? I don't know about these people...


----------

